# which bow quiver???



## robert carter (Jul 15, 2009)

Most of ya`ll know I am a Dawgware quiver man. I think it is the best non-bow quiver made and that opinion comes with maybe 200 trips to the swamp with one so I should know if the work or not.
   That being said I have decided to DEER hunt this year with a bow quiver. All my walking/sliphunting will still more than likely be done with the Dawgware.

  The last 3 or 4 years my deer season has been disrupted by several reasons and I did not get to deer hunt like normally would have . Other than a few week long camping trips and quite a few afternnon outings. This year if all the ducks stay lined up I`ll get to hunt a lot. Carrying stands and packing out a couple does at the time...lol I know a bow quiver will be the more convienient way to go. Here lies my problem......
  It has been years since I used one other than a slip on Selway on my Bob Lee recurve some last year and there are a lot of "new" makes and models out. I`m leaning toward a Great Northern strap on because I have used one before but would kinda prefer one with a little less weight.

   With most costing above 70 bucks I can`t afford any "buys" I don`t like. What do you folks recommend?  Thanks,RC.


----------



## BigJim Bow (Jul 15, 2009)

RC- I make one the weighs in at around 4.5 oz. straps into place and won't move. Available in 4 or 5 arrow.

thanks, Bigjim


----------



## BGBH (Jul 15, 2009)

Robert, if you want something real light that will hold 3 or 4 arrows I'd look at the Eagles Flight qivers....I like the Great Northern  & use it on my take downs but it might be a little heavy for a smaller framed longbow(Hill stlye ).....I've got a Great Northern around here some were I'll send ya to play with if you want to try it out.....Just let me know.....


----------



## BGBH (Jul 15, 2009)

BigJim Bow said:


> RC- I make one the weighs in at around 4.5 oz. straps into place and won't move. Available in 4 or 5 arrow for $50.
> 
> thanks, Bigjim



Sorry Jim I forgot about your's ......Ky_longbow has one of your's & say's it's the real deal.....


----------



## dutchman (Jul 15, 2009)

I have gotten used to a Selway slide on. I now have three of them on different bows. They took just a little getting used to for me, but once that happened, I noticed no changes in my bows' performance.

As for the $50 cap, I bought all of mine second hand on TradGang and Ebay. I think the most I spent was $55 or $60 on any one of 'em. Replacement foam inserts for 'em are about $5 from 3Rivers.


----------



## Jeff Kitchens (Jul 15, 2009)

I really like the one Big Jim makes.  I got one at the TBG State shoot and it is light and stays put on the longbow I have it on.


----------



## Jeff Kitchens (Jul 15, 2009)

Big Jim  might have to come by and check out the 5 arrow one you are making now.


----------



## Apex Predator (Jul 15, 2009)

I'm like you Robert.  I hate a bow quiver, but when you throw a tree stand into the carrying mix, a bow quiver makes the most since.  I have been playing with my Eagles Flight four arrow model and I like it a lot, but it is hard to get my four flecthed arrows not touching at the feathers.  It makes an irritating, deer ducking rattle.  I'm gonna go check out Big Jim's model.


----------



## Dennis (Jul 15, 2009)

From what ive seen the quiver Big Jim makes is the best all around bow quiver. Its light and tough and well made and im going to get one soon you need to check them out


----------



## Jake Allen (Jul 15, 2009)

Another nod for the Big Jim quiver.
It is light, quiet, holds the arrows tight and is easy to take on and off the bow.
I have hunted with a Thunderhorn Boa, Selway Slide On, and a Great Northern Strap style and prefer the  design and performance of the attachment system on Jim's quivers. 

When  stalking hogs, I like to use a bow, and a tube quiver; it feels good to have extra bullets for 
dangerous tree rats, dillos and pine cones.


----------



## devolve (Jul 15, 2009)

hey big jim, 

you got a picture of yours?


----------



## WarrenWomack (Jul 15, 2009)

Robert, I don't like to shoot or hunt with a quiver on my bow but I do like to use a bow quiver to haul my arrows. The best solution I've found is a Kwikee Kwiver, not very traditional but works and that's what counts for me. 

I'm not sure if there's enough wood on a longbow to screw the receiver on but my Acadian woods bow is very streamline and it works with it. Actually works good enough to support a six arrow quiver as well as one that only holds three arrows.












As soon as I'm on stand I remove the quiver from my bow and place it in the extra receiver mounted on my stand. The way I have it mounted it also works good for a place to hang my bow when I need to be hands free.   

Picture take for illustration not for hunting. 






I also like to use a Simmons System second chance arrow holder screwed into the tree for easy access while standing or sitting.


----------



## ky_longbow (Jul 15, 2009)

bigJims quiver........


----------



## DePhil (Jul 15, 2009)

RC,

PM sent.


----------



## ky_longbow (Jul 16, 2009)

RC- i guess what really matters , is what kind of broadheads you gonna be hunting with ? alot of quivers dont like big snuffers...............as im sure you already know..........


----------



## SOS (Jul 16, 2009)

I like my Thunderhorn (although the smaller sized hood slopes a little too much making putting really long broadheads in difficult - like Grizzly's), but will say Big Jim's looks like a good design at a fair price.  Haven't shot a bow with one, but looks like it will lock on well without damaging the bow finish.


----------



## robert carter (Jul 16, 2009)

Thanks for you input fellas. Nothing like a lot of experience and opinions on something . thanks,RC.


----------



## JSOG (Jul 16, 2009)

I gotta few Selways, send me an addy, N i,ll  ship em on to ya.


Also, a local shop has those small Simmons four bladers for sale.. You or Chris need any?


----------

